# Now this is some neat code!



## sharps (Nov 14, 2007)

The continental clothing website has some awesome programming, particularly when you rollover the color choices the model's t-shirt color changes.

Continental Clothing - 2007/2008 Collection

anyone got some insight into this code? hope this link works


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

sharps said:


> The continental clothing website has some awesome programming, particularly when you rollover the color choices the model's t-shirt color changes.
> 
> Continental Clothing - 2007/2008 Collection
> 
> anyone got some insight into this code? hope this link works



That's really just some simple roll-over stuff, if you right-click on each image, it will show you the name of each one.
In other words, each image is faked in using Photoshop, and uploaded to their site, and a roll-over is used.

That is, _if that's what you mean_. 

I did see a good method of this on a java site the other day though, I can't remember which one.

I really like that site though, pretty smooth.

Randy


----------



## sharps (Nov 14, 2007)

yea figured it could be done with rollover effects, but than i was looking at the link and saw flash, also flash, so maybe they did the rollover with flash. Also thats a good way to protect a direct save of your image.

Cool i like flash


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

when did tshirts become a 'collection?'


----------



## redcell1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Well it could be Flash, Php or Javascript each designer/ design company uses one of those to achieve the easy on eyes rollover effect


----------

